# My run has a new Jungle Jim



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I have been wanting, to build my chicken's something to climb on in their run. So today I built this landscape timber balance beam. They were helping dig and make sure I got it right. Now they are loving it.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cool. Nice idea.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I like it. Looks like your chickens do to.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You are very observant and responsive to their needs. Beautiful work too by the way. I use natural branches for exercise but have a 2 X 4 in the coop about 3 foot up for the same reason. Yes, they look like they're saying thank you very much!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool and a good idea


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks, It was a easy fix to make my 19 babies happy!


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

KeyMan said:


> I have been wanting, to build my chicken's something to climb on in their run. So today I built this landscape timber balance beam. They were helping dig and make sure I got it right. Now they are loving it.











We built this roosting place to give our chickens something to rest on during the day and when it rains. They love it!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

That is way cool!!! They look like they are at a ball game in the stands.


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

KeyMan said:


> That is way cool!!! They look like they are at a ball game in the stands.


LOL totally! - Tracy


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Love it lancetrace! Great idea! 

Nice job keyman! It really is all about the kids isn't it.  I know the stuff we do for ours, people here roll their eyes at us.  They just don't understand like all of you here do.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

KeyMan, love the pic of your chickens relaxing in the sun, they look so healthy and happy.

Tracy, love your rainy day awning! It rains a lot here, so I'll have to look into that idea.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I might have to look into a awning or something for shade and rainy days. Good idea!


----------

